# Jiapsul



## mastercole (Apr 18, 2012)

Does Hapkido have jiapsul?


----------



## puunui (Apr 19, 2012)

yes. also kihapsul.


----------



## Haakon (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never heard the term before and had to Google it. It's interesting in a Google search for the term 2 of the top 4 hits are new threads from MartialTalk. The #1 hit says it's Korean massage. Our Hapkido school does not teach massage.

Based on nothing more than the Google results it doesn't look like something that is widely taught, at least in the US, it might be more widely known in Korea.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haakon said:


> I've never heard the term before and had to Google it. It's interesting in a Google search for the term 2 of the top 4 hits are new threads from MartialTalk. The #1 hit says it's Korean massage. Our Hapkido school does not teach massage.
> 
> Based on nothing more than the Google results it doesn't look like something that is widely taught, at least in the US, it might be more widely known in Korea.




The Hapkido I learned did not teach massage at least up to 3rd Dan.  I understand there are a lot of healing techniques taught at 4th Dan, and they may be found there.  I don't know.

But Jiap Sul, in the sense of pressure points was certainly taught.  It was not the essence of the art, but another set of tools.  Pressure points were struck or just pressed, depending on the technique.


----------



## puunui (Apr 20, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> The Hapkido I learned did not teach massage at least up to 3rd Dan.  I understand there are a lot of healing techniques taught at 4th Dan, and they may be found there.



GM Ji has a hwal bup license in addition to his other certificates. Many hapkido practitioners take it further and get licensed in massage, chiropractic, accupuncture, etc.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know if my GM had any licenses for that, but he was knowledgable of some healing pressure points and massage techniques.  I know he tried to help my wife several times with her fibromyalgia.  He did show me a couple of more or less common knowledge therapudic pressure points to use with her.  More how to use them more effectively.


----------



## American HKD (Apr 30, 2012)

In Sinmoo we learn rivival skills at 4th dan. 

They are more like emergency first aid rather then healing as in being a practicing doctor.


----------

